# And the Big Box Bike Beat Goes On



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Well , here's something new for those of us who are Costco members - their own line of bikes in six "styles" including mtbs. Quoted straight from the May 2011 Costco Connection article by T. Foster Jones (I excerpted only what was generally or specifically relevant to mtbs):

"Wheel Value: Exclusive line of bikes rolls out at Costco"

"In the cycling world, snobbery reigns. One measures oneself against others not only by bike prowess, but also by the brand of the bike as well as the cache of components and the array of accessories.

Purchasing an unbranded bicycle from a big-box store is anathema to a bike snob. It's like offering a K-Car to Mario Andretti.

Not that this prejudice hasn't been warranted. Bikes sold in some of these environments are often cheaply constructed with inferior-quality parts and bottom-of-the-barrel components, and slapped together on-site by somebody who can't tell a kickstand from a handlebar.

Although this hasn't been the case at Costco, when I-a self-professed bike snob-was asked to look at a new line of bikes that was being built exclusively for Costco, I was still little bit skeptical, to say the least. What did I find? Here's a look.

The private-label line of bikes being built for Costco is rolling out under the Northrock Bicycles (www.northrockbikes.com) brand. Who makes Northrock bicycles? I was impressed to discover that Northrock is a highly-reputable U.S. company with years of experience and a well-deserved reputation for excellence in bike design and construction.

.......

Each one of Northrock's models is well constructed with lightweight 6061 aluminum for frames that are strong, stiff and light . . . .

........

I was happy to see that the Northrock technical team uses reliable and performance-based brand-name components from well-respected manufacturers such as Shimano, Suntour, WTB, Velo, and SRAM. With these higher-end, widely-recognizable components riders can be sure their bicycle is compatible when repairing or replacing parts.

.......

Built rugged to perform on mountain trails, the XC6 is eqipped with a 24-speed Shimano Acera drive train. Noteworthy are the adjustable Suntour front fork and a dual disc brake system, items usually found on higher-end bikes. I would expect this bike to cost between $500 and $600. At Costco, it is priced at $299."

I'm shocked, SHOCKED that bike snobbery towards big-box store bikes goes on in here!  How could Jones ever make such an accusation? Mtb elitism, really? :skep: So, in the egalitarian spirit of the all-American warehouse store experience, is any Costco member here up for a spin on the exciting Suntoured Northrock XC6?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

roxnroots said:


> Who makes Northrock bicycles? I was impressed to discover that Northrock is a highly-reputable U.S. company with years of experience and a well-deserved reputation for excellence in bike design and construction.


Statements like the above always bother me. Is the company really reputable? Then name it.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I took a look at the XC6 on the website. It looks like old-school, long-stem geometry, which I don't like. It also appears to spec a completely flat and straight bar, which I also don't like. Otherwise though, it looks to be a decent value for $299. It's certainly a better value than spending $150 on a full-suspension bike from Walmart. 

I had to laugh when I saw the photo of the women's model though. There are no specs listed, but the photo clearly shows the women's model with one of those megaheavy, 28/38/48 chainsets. Plus, there's a megarange cassette in the rear, which means most of the cogs are towards the small size. The upshot is that the women's version will be much, much harder to pedal on trails than the men's version. 

Really though, the bikes appear to be the sort of simple and basic bikes that I would recommend at the price points one usually spends in a store like Costco. That's my first-impression from looking at the website. There's no Costco anywhere's near me, so it's unlikely I'll see one in person anytime soon.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

How thoughtful of them to provide us with a "rustproof clear coat finish" on that 6061 Aluminum frame...


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

JonathanGennick said:


> Statements like the above always bother me. Is the company really reputable? Then name it.


I don't think you detected the sarcasm here...


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

Northrock Bikes. Built to be better. {---- that's cute. Think the kickstand gets in the way?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

So let me ask you this, do they help size people and do they have different size frames? Because if not they are rubbish.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Northrock bikes, because allowing anyone to make a single dime off your inability to buy it and build it yourself, makes you a chump.....

Basically, that's about my cost for a similarly equipped bike from Jamis, awesome. No one in this country should be allowed to make a living, (other than big box retailers of course) that's the take away message here.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

dundundata said:


> So let me ask you this, do they help size people and do they have different size frames? Because if not they are rubbish.


According to the site ( you looked, right? ) they come in 18" and 19.5". OMG THE CHOICES! haha, to be fair those probably fit 90% of people well enough. This is still a better option than most things at wal-mart.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

A friend of mine recently purchased a 100$ Mongoose (20") for his nephew at Toys R Us. It has 6 gears and a gripshift. Parts are cheap, but for the purposes of an 8 or 9 year old boy ramming around the neighborhood, it's a fitting choice. 

I had to adjust the brakes and shifting. The Low setscrew was way off base. Now, all is fine and he reports that his nephew is enjoying it. 

I was a bit put off at first, but understood his decision. He didn't want to spend 300-400$ for a 20" Spec or Trek at our shop.


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

Meh, no worse than offerings from Ibex, Novara, GT, Socialized, Giant, et al. It's just their "high end" is entry level for the rest of us.

A good friend was in college and couldn't afford a bike so we all chipped in and bought him a bike from Sam's back in '91 or so. It was decent and got him through college until he could afford a new bike. Same value here.

AJ


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd buy one of these before ordering from BD..


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

That bike is no different than what I found a Target last week for less than $300. I think they are ripping people off.

www.northrockbikes.com...

On the same web server there are over 600 other sites right now. the domain name has been around since 2008.

It is a fly-by night company that will be gone in 12 months.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, none of my MTB's ever came with a kick-stand. What gives?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

nachomc said:


> I'd buy one of these before ordering from BD..


Why?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

How "well-respected" is Suntour? Seriously, I wanna know. I've always thought they were low end crap like RST, but if their top o' the line stuff is the bomb, please fill me in.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I never thought RST was crap. I've had some RST forks that perform better than Rock Shox.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*It is less than $300*



OmaHaq said:


> That bike is no different than what I found a Target last week for less than $300. I think they are ripping people off.
> 
> www.northrockbikes.com...
> 
> ...


It's $299. Not a great bike but still looks miles better than the ones sold at Walmart for $100-$200.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> I never thought RST was crap. I've had some RST forks that perform better than Rock Shox.


Define "perform"


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

For my weight and my riding style I've had no issues with RST forks. Some older Rock Shox forks I have had an issue with. Just because a brand isn't popular doesn't mean they don't make good products.


----------



## FlipB (May 9, 2011)

I'm not a very hardcore rider, but I bought the Northrock XC6 on Saturday and rode it a few miles on Sunday, so thought I'd share.

When I was a kid, my Dad bought himself a Fuji Cadenza 18-spd. His knees went bad and the bike became mine... for the next 20 years! I used to put a few miles on it on a fairly regular basis - split between trail and pavement, and even used it on a trainer for a while (with pavement/hybrid tires).

About 2 years ago, the shifter cable to the front derailleur frayed apart after the sheath degraded and fell apart. That left me with only gears 1-6. Rather than get it fixed, I just parked it and had no bike. Between job, kids, other hobbies, didn't have much time to ride anyway.

Fast forward a couple years... my 4-year old LOVES to ride since we took off his training wheels a few weeks ago. Decided it was time to get a new bike so we could ride together - was getting tiring jogging with him. 

So I did a little research, which led me to mtbr.com, among other places, and decided the Costco bike was a good deal. I'd seen the article referenced by the OP.

I knew I wanted the 19.5" frame (I'm 6'2") and Costco had one in stock, assembled, on Saturday. Bought it, brought it home, tires needed air, I inspected the brakes and they don't seem to rub, so I started riding. Brakes aren't fully worn in yet, but I can stop with reasonable confidence. Shifting action is superb. I love having front suspension; many bumps just disappear. 

All in all - it's a comfortable, well-built bike that has a helluva lot of improvements over a 20-yr-old, heavy Fuji bike!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

From my past experience with Costco, I would check it out in the flesh before writing it off. I do not think of them as another wal-mart. All of the Costco's I have lived near (a few in Reno and one in NJ) have had pretty good buyer's for the stores, and while selection is limited, I have been pretty happy with the quality they have stocked. I can only speak from my experiences buying some clothes, household appliances (camera, DVD player, iron, etc) but it seemed to me that they do a good job of filtering out junk. Heck, one time they even had some decent starter classical guitars from Yamaha for $150 (I've been playing acoustic guitars for over 25 years, I know the difference). Yes, they were laminated tops and sides, and needed to be set up right, but they were legit, IMO. Of course they are not going to carry stuff up to the standards of true enthusiasts, that is what specialty stores are for. I have been really happy with my camera and DVD player, but I am sure that someone really into that stuff would want something better.


----------



## FlipB (May 9, 2011)

FWIW, another thread on this site apparently determined that Giant is the manufacturer of the Costco private label brand (Northrock).


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Maby I'm just anti-establishment. But any retailer that requires a membership fee should be blackballed out of business. Ok, no maby about it, I'm completely anti-establishment when box stores try to sell "top of the line" anything.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> I never thought RST was crap. I've had some RST forks that perform better than Rock Shox.


I had an RST Aerosa BAS fork on my XC race bike for a couple years it never blew up, which is more than I can say for the SID it replaced.

Costco rocks if you live near one. 2 lb. bags of good coffee beans for $10. Best deal anywhere.


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

curtboroff said:


> Maybe I'm just anti-establishment. But any retailer that requires a membership fee should be blackballed out of business.


Establishment?
Dude - almost spit coffee on my monitor laughing about this one. 
Ah-oh, a 'coffee growers association' produced the coffee I'm drinking.
AKA: Establishment. I better pour it out&#8230;..

Ya, Costco is tracking your every purchase big time, but I still buy a large percentage of my supplies there every year. The nice thing about living in the US is that we can still choose to become members or not.

------------------------------------
Bike -
I think of this in another way. Costco is putting an entry-level bike in front of people that more than likely wouldn't make the effort to go to a shop and buy one. Isn't better to get some bikes in garages that would otherwise empty? Even if they never get ridden, they could be useful if SHTF.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Sports Chalet sells some really nice bikes. Like Santa Cruz Heckler. I was surprised about that. But at my SC they only come in root beer, which I don't mind but green is my fav. colour.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

FlipB said:


> I'm not a very hardcore rider, but I bought the Northrock XC6 on Saturday and rode it a few miles on Sunday, so thought I'd share.


You totally work for CostCo :skep:


----------



## FlipB (May 9, 2011)

storz said:


> You totally work for CostCo :skep:


I promise I don't... But I'll readily admit that their sales model works perfectly with cheap SOBs like me:


Demonstrate that your products are of good quality
Price them cheaper than I can find elsewhere without doing a lot of work
Remove the complexity of choice by offering just 2-3 options per product

EDIT: also, I'm comparing this bike to a bike that was mid-level (at best) over twenty years ago. You guys who know the bike market these days will have a much better informed opinion than me!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FlipB said:


> I promise I don't... But I'll readily admit that their sales model works perfectly with cheap SOBs like me:
> 
> 
> Demonstrate that your products are of good quality How did they demonstrate this?
> ...


Good luck with your new ride.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Why?


 Because it doesn't' have a mtbr-approved name. lol


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

"I would expect this bike to cost between $500 and $600." LOL :nono:


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

dead_dog_canyon said:


> Establishment?
> Dude - almost spit coffee on my monitor laughing about this one.
> Ah-oh, a 'coffee growers association' produced the coffee I'm drinking.
> AKA: Establishment. I better pour it out&#8230;..
> ...


^^^^They have a label for that; Target Consumer. I have label as well; wasteful lemming.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kwrides said:


> "I would expect this bike to cost between $500 and $600." LOL :nono:


Yup...with Acera bits, it's still a $300 bike. Ok, so they saved a few bucks on frame size availability, lack of skilled professional build and setup, and knowledgeable sales staff. That allowed them to spec a cheap suspension fork and cheap disc brakes, which in reality won't work any better than comparably-priced v's.

So many places that sell cheap bikes try to play into elitism by making the bikes sound like they're better than they are.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

> Demonstrate that your products are of good quality _*How did they demonstrate this*_?


They have demonstrated it to me in my past experiences shopping there.



> Price them cheaper than I can find elsewhere without doing a lot of work _*God forbid we have to do any work.*_


I really don't feel like spending all my time driving around shopping at 6 different places to save $20. Needing to spend less time on something we do not find interesting is a value many are willing to pay for.



> Remove the complexity of choice by offering just 2-3 options per product_*Too many choices makes the brain hurt*_.


Yes, if it is something I am not a connoisseur about, or is not that expensive, I do appreciate having someone narrow down the selection to ones that have been pre-screened a bit.


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

kapusta said:


> They have demonstrated it to me in my past experiences shopping there.
> 
> I really don't feel like spending all my time driving around shopping at 6 different places to save $20. Needing to spend less time on something we do not find interesting is a value many are willing to pay for.
> 
> Yes, if it is something I am not a connoisseur about, or is not that expensive, I do appreciate having someone narrow down the selection to ones that have been pre-screened a bit.


You forget the 90 day - no questions asked - return policy.


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

curtboroff said:


> They have a label for that; Target Consumer. Oh well
> I have label as well; wasteful lemming. Humm - aren't we all to some degree?


I guess from your perspective, I'm the 'establishment'. 
I 100% worked my way thru college - no mommy daddy money - no loans, grants or scholarships. I then start my own company a couple years after graduation. A company that now provides incomes for families.

At least I don't sit around smoking pot dreaming of 'ecotopia' that will never happen....


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

dead_dog_canyon said:


> I guess from your perspective, I'm the 'establishment'.
> I 100% worked my way thru college - no mommy daddy money - no loans, grants or scholarships. I then start my own company a couple years after graduation. A company that now provides incomes for families.
> 
> At least I don't sit around smoking pot dreaming of 'ecotopia' that will never happen....


Wow!! Your good at putting words in other peoples mouths. Most people don't or can't rely on mom or dad, so thats nothing special, but I'm proud of ya. And no you are not the "establishment", you just appear to be a slave to everything that's anything.

If we Americans would make the choice to support our local economy, instead of cheaper and easier box stores, the world would take notice. And who benefits when a bike is purchased, never used, then thrown away? Oh wait, their waiting for when the SHTF apocolliptic demise of mankind to ride. Good idea!:thumbsup: That will never happen either.


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

curtboroff said:


> Oh wait, their waiting for when the SHTF apocolliptic demise of mankind to ride. That will never happen either.


I'm not some 'doom and gloom' SHTF wet dreamer but I recommend you spend some time studying just how far our 'Just in Time' delivery system has gone if you think SHTF will NEVER Happen. Virtually everything we use, touch and eat is now JIT. There's 3 days food in the grocery store, etc. (BTW when we had a 100 flood here a few years back, the grocery was pretty much empty one day. Panic buying was part of it I'm sure.)

Ya - SHTF never happens. I guess the recent events in Japan were just a fluke... Power won't ever go out. There won't be earthquakes, floods and blizzards....

I understand your sediment about how it takes drops to fill and bucket and supporting your local shops is a good thing. But my personal option is that all things evolve. Why is that the big box store can offer things at a lower price than the Mom n Pop store? Efficiency? The LBS will be getting some wrench time on these Costco bike as they start to fail, need to be tuned up, etc. (assuming there ridden!) which is pure profit for the shop. No investment in inventory, etc. The LBS still gets a piece of the pie&#8230;


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^ I've most certainly researched, that's why I have a garden, dry food reserve, candles, a fireplace and some hunting/protection firearms amongst other things. I have absolutely no trust in our system and I too believe that everything evolves, just not always in a good way. IMO, we could use some de-evolution in certain areas. From afar, we are starting to resemble mold on a giant doughnut hole.
This is turning into a great debate, but we need to stop thread jacking, and I gotta go to work. We shall meet agin ddc.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Costco rocks if you live near one. 2 lb. bags of good coffee beans for $10. Best deal anywhere.


Unless you are like me and coffee puts you to sleep.



> That allowed them to spec a cheap suspension fork and cheap disc brakes, which in reality won't work any better than comparably-priced v's.


Whatever. Even low end disc setups, if properly adjusted, work better than V Brakes especially in the wet conditions.

Why do people think one most spend $$$$ on a bike to be cool? A bike is a bike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Unless you are like me and coffee puts you to sleep.
> 
> Whatever. Even low end disc setups, if properly adjusted, work better than V Brakes especially in the wet conditions.
> 
> Why do people think one most spend $$$$ on a bike to be cool? A bike is a bike.


Will your next ride be a walgoose?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Probably not. However why should we put down the kids that ride them? I agree they should buy better bikes. However if you can't afford them you get what you get.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Probably not.


Why not? A bike is a bike to quote you.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Because I have the means to afford a better ride. Logical.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Because I have the means to afford a better ride. Logical.


Saying that bikes are bikes implies that it does not matter what you buy, but you know better than that. It does matter that you get the best value for you price point. So in short I would suggest that some bikes are better values than others, do your research and don't fall for the "a bike is a bike".


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> I never thought RST was crap. I've had some RST forks that perform better than Rock Shox.


I'd take a Suntour with their Speedlock over a Dart any day. I think the Speedlock is the best (only?) damper on any entry forks. I just happened to goof on one when performance bike had a bunch of rides out front to test a few weeks ago, and came away notably impressed (for the price at least). It has like 10 settings from Open to Locked, and with very consistent increase of stiffness through each click -- separate from preload.

Until you get to a Tora, I would say the SR's with the Speedlock is the best value out there, and I think they even have them on XCTs (the one I futzed with was on XCR). The low-end from all vendors are mainly non-serviceable coil forks. The more adjustability the better, SR seems to be the only ones offering anything other than locked-out-or-not.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got a XC6 for my son for Christmas and then I got myself one a few weeks ago so we could ride together. We are complete noobs at mountain biking but we're getting into it with these bikes. We never would have if we'd had to go to one of the local stores and sort the price/performance info. These are fairly cheap but seemingly functional bikes. We're not tackling serious mountain bike trails but we're having a blast on the easier local trails. And we're buying accessories from our local bike shop. They're getting business they might not otherwise have gotten. There will always be a market for serious bikes and entry level bikes. This bike seems to get you in at a slightly above entry level without spending so much you're afraid to buy. If we keep at it, we may get better bikes. Right now the bikes are not holding us back - our lack of skill and conditioning is. In any case, we're having fun and that's what it's all about (I think).


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

_Whatever. Even low end disc setups, if properly adjusted, work better than V Brakes especially in the wet conditions. _

My Avid Ultimate V's with ceramic rims and pads on one bike I own stop quicker and have better modulation than another bike with perfectly set up Magura Martas with 170mm rotors. In all conditions.

As for the Costco bikes, I love the indoor test track :thumbsup:  :nono:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Another advantage disc have over V Brakes is a true rim. No need for a perfectly true rim while running disc.

As for your Avid Ultimates I bet they don't stop as well in the rain as a disc setup with metallic pads.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bent my handlebar on my XC6 due entirely to my stupidity - not the bike's fault at all and so I contacted Northrock Bikes support to try and get the brand/specs on the bar. They said it was an OEM type bar (no particular brand) but the specs were 620 mm wide, 20mm rise, 25.4 mm stem dia, and 6deg sweepback - but they'd check to see if they had a spare one lying around. Well they're sending me one for just the shipping. I'd only asked for the specs. Pretty good customer service for a big box store only $300 bike I'd say.

And I LIKE having a kickstand (although I do hit it with my heal from time to time).


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

mhix01 said:


> I bent my handlebar on my XC6 due entirely to my stupidity - not the bike's fault at all and so I contacted Northrock Bikes support to try and get the brand/specs on the bar. They said it was an OEM type bar (no particular brand) but the specs were 620 mm wide, 20mm rise, 25.4 mm stem dia, and 6deg sweepback - but they'd check to see if they had a spare one lying around. Well they're sending me one for just the shipping. I'd only asked for the specs. Pretty good customer service for a big box store only $300 bike I'd say.
> 
> And I LIKE having a kickstand (although I do hit it with my heal from time to time).


After you hit it with your heal, does it heel?


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah, usually to the right.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

what the heck is not to like about costco ?
buy the executive membership and you get in early and get 2% back on everything you buy (which usually covers the yearly membership cost)

I cook for me and my family so costco produce, meat, spices, quinoa, flax, salad dressing .. and the rest of my shopping list  offers the best product around for the price 
not to mention tires, motor oil, toothbrushes and booze
I got two pairs of prescription glasses , an eye exam and the prescription for under $200 ,
and if you need condoms and aren't going to costco ....  

the bike looks good for $300 and I doubt there is a better alternative for the price (besides getting lucky on craigslist or ebay) + the costco no-cost warranty really is no questions asked so that for sure has its advantages


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

This is madness, why would any cycling enthusiast wage war against any reasonable means to get another person interested in cycling? The first bike is a vehicle to the hobby, it's not a contracted terminal ride. This is just ridiculous; anything that gets anybody riding is a good thing.


----------



## dolpheye (May 16, 2011)

Acknowledging that I'm here on this site specifically to read what people say about this bike before buying it (and thus, completely lack of any knowledge regarding best bikes/parts), I agree with the last person on this topic- a lot of you sound like, hate to say it, but "bike snobs".

One thing everyone has completely failed to mention is that Costco has a unquestioned, unlimited return policy (not 90 days as someone previously mentioned) on this bike, so what do you have to lose? Ok, so you want to add $50 to your sunk (and non-refundable) cost with a tuneup by a LBS. So now the debate becomes - at $350, how good of a deal is it?

Furthermore, I do not see any wisdom in shelling out big bucks for one's first bike- you're bound to tear it up if you're a complete newbie. With that being said, I'm also not suggesting "a bike's a bike"- the incremental cost (albeit high %) of going from true department store to this seem well worth it.

So to all you experts, yes, we realize there are loads of "better" parts out there, but can't you find a way to assess the individual parts and say either "you know, pretty good offering for an entry level bike" or "for $350 (what it will cost you after your tuneup) you'd be better off with a Brand XX". TIA


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going against my better judgement here because i'm 99% certain you are either a troll or a Costco employee, but here goes. 

Imagine I join an A/V forum and with my very first post, ask a bunch of guys with $5k stereos what they think of the $300 one at Walmart. What kind of response would you expect? On top of that, I criticise everyone and insult them by calling them names. Now what kind of response should I expect? 

For that price, you're going to get a very heavy bike with crappy components that will break or constantly need adjustment. Your wheels will constantly be out of true. You will not like the sport or you will wish you had saved a few more hundred and bought a nice used bike.

We're trying to help you. 

Good luck finding something you enjoy.


----------



## hoboroadie (Mar 31, 2010)

The Acera partset kind of gives it away, but a kickstand? omg I took the stands off my RD400! This is definitely aimed at an entrylevel crowd, but I suppose it looks pretty good if you're trying to go head-to-head with WalMart. The website looks pretty unconvincing, they are only available at Costco, so I don't believe that they're a "highly-reputable U.S. company with years of experience and a well-deserved reputation for excellence in bike design and construction"; Anyone ever heard of them before?


----------



## dolpheye (May 16, 2011)

Since I'm not a Costco employee, I guess that makes me a troll in your eyes. In mine (or at least my mirror), I'm a cost conscientious consumer.

While I don't think your analogy fits bikes as wear & tear of a newbie do not effect a stereo (sure, you could go out of your way to harm the components, but very difficult to do so), I'd be happy to delve down that path with you. The $5000 stereo owner would simply educate you that the Denon you're looking at may have the same name as the $5000 flagship but is comprised of substantially different parts/components and although a great name, at the budget you want to spend, you may have the following XX inadequacies. They may also suggest that a lower line Yamaha actually outperforms the low end Denon, etc.

Did you know that Hyundai makes a car that is in EVERY way comparable with a Lexus for a bit less (not as much less as one might think though)? Not my opinion, just something Car & Driver evaluated with an open mind. Will the majority of people spend extra $ and go with the Lexus- sure. But at least those who were looking at the Hyundai have a piece of mind knowing that name isn't everything and they are indeed getting their value worth. 

Being fair, I realize none of you experts (a fact I am not disputing in any way) have actually
reviewed the Northrock, however other threads here "confirmed" that this frame is none other than the Giant 6061 frame, which further investigation suggests is actually rather light (YES, there are lighter). Again, only from research here and a few other places, I am led to believe that the Shimano Altus EF51 shifters are also above average for an entry level offering. Thus, the issue I have with your "For that price, you're going to get a very heavy bike with crappy components..." comments are you are dismissing and generalizing based on the cost. Those comments are what make you a "bike snob", but hey, I'm just a troll, so what do I know?


----------



## hoboroadie (Mar 31, 2010)

FlipB said:


> FWIW, another thread on this site apparently determined that Giant is the manufacturer of the Costco private label brand (Northrock).


Okay, (note to self) read thread before posting. Isn't Giant the Chinese manufacturer that took over when Schwinn collapsed due to lack of innovation? What part of this is USA? I'm not knocking the bike per se, I'm sure it's great for its intended market, but the hype just ruins the credibility.:nono:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

So $300 at Costco or do what I did and paid $480 at my LBS. Not that much more for quality.



> Okay, (note to self) read thread before posting. Isn't Giant the Chinese manufacturer that took over when Schwinn collapsed due to lack of innovation?


Nope. Giant is a USA owned company. Some of their frames are made in China.


----------



## dolpheye (May 16, 2011)

Hype = marketing

Aren't we more or less having this entire discussion because of the hype? I'd like to think unlike the majority of my counterparts that will blindly buy into the hype, I'm a little keener as I'm actually doing a little research to verify.

I don't disagree with earlier comments this company will be gone within time. Not sure, but guessing same thing might have happened to Costco's previous manufacturer Motiv?

Kona- $180 doesn't sound like much more, but at a 60% increase in price and to a market of consumers who really only wanted to spend $200-250 (which would represent 100%/price doubling), again, we're back to- is this bike a legitimate option?

And all signs seem to point to... for a cost minded complete newbie who understands there are MANY better (and likewise, more expensive) options out there, YES, it is.

Also, most Costco consumers would prefer not to mess with this suggestion, but there always exists the option of buying the bike, take to LBS, get their input, where I'm predicting one will hear "wow, not bad. But for just a little more, I can get you into XX". Then one would have the opportunity to make a bike to bike comparison and go on with the cost conscientious Costco purchase, or go with said recommendation and return the bike to Costco.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

dolpheye said:


> Since I'm not a Costco employee, I guess that makes me a troll in your eyes. In mine (or at least my mirror), I'm a cost conscientious consumer.
> 
> While I don't think your analogy fits bikes as wear & tear of a newbie do not effect a stereo (sure, you could go out of your way to harm the components, but very difficult to do so), I'd be happy to delve down that path with you. The $5000 stereo owner would simply educate you that the Denon you're looking at may have the same name as the $5000 flagship but is comprised of substantially different parts/components and although a great name, at the budget you want to spend, you may have the following XX inadequacies. They may also suggest that a lower line Yamaha actually outperforms the low end Denon, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was right.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

dolpheye said:


> Since I'm not a Costco employee, I guess that makes me a troll in your eyes. In mine (or at least my mirror), I'm a cost conscientious consumer.
> 
> While I don't think your analogy fits bikes as wear & tear of a newbie do not effect a stereo (sure, you could go out of your way to harm the components, but very difficult to do so), I'd be happy to delve down that path with you. The $5000 stereo owner would simply educate you that the Denon you're looking at may have the same name as the $5000 flagship but is comprised of substantially different parts/components and although a great name, at the budget you want to spend, you may have the following XX inadequacies. They may also suggest that a lower line Yamaha actually outperforms the low end Denon, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was right.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A much as some would like to be able to claim that this costco bike was built by Giant, it is more likely that it was in fact built in Vietnam. As far as there not being any reviews done on the costco bike, this is a Mtn. Bike site, it is not the dirt cheap psuedo Mtn. Bike site.


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

If the components are from reputable brands, what's the problem ? A person just getting into MTB doesn't need any fancy ****. Would also be good for an experienced cyclist who just needs a cheap commuter bike. Sounds better in any case, than a Walmart special.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> A much as some would like to be able to claim that this costco bike was built by Giant, it is more likely that it was in fact built in Vietnam. As far as there not being any reviews done on the costco bike, this is a Mtn. Bike site, it is not the dirt cheap psuedo Mtn. Bike site.


It's words and attitudes like that that shy people away from our sport. If a guy comes here and asks our opinion on a cheap Walmart bike so be it. But they are trying to get into the sport so give them some encouragement.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I don't see the problem either? 

My first bike was a $300 Canadian Tire bike. Realizing it was too small and the fork was too soft the hardway educated me. However, that bike was enough to get me hooked.

Most people transition into contact sports after years of preparation with recreational leagues - why not mickey mouse one's way into cycling?

People need to ride bikes, however they get hooked is irrelevant.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> It's words and attitudes like that that shy people away from our sport. If a guy comes here and asks our opinion on a cheap Walmart bike so be it. But they are trying to get into the sport so give them some encouragement.


No attitude, just simple facts. Calling these bikes Giant's or Yeti's or Treks is simply speculation and how these threads get filled with so much misinformation which is then spread throughout the e world as fact. As far as psuedo Mtn. Bike, I would have been more accurate in calling it a Faux Mtn. Bike. Enjoy your bike, but it is what it is.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah we all know what the difference is. Imagine if you just got into this sport with a Walmart special. How would you feel if all you heard was "It's crap"? I think we all should be a bit more tactful, myself included. That's all.


----------



## hoboroadie (Mar 31, 2010)

*pedantry*



Kona0197 said:


> Nope. Giant is a USA owned company. Some of their frames are made in China.


According to Wikipedia, Giant is a Taiwanese company. Not that there's anything wrong with that, just don't say they're American. Of course, Wikipedia could be misinformed.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Yeah we all know what the difference is.


Apparently not or some would not even speculate as such. FYI, Giant is not a U.S. company, thanks for contributing to the further misinformation.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> So $300 at Costco or do what I did and paid $480 at my LBS. Not that much more for quality.
> 
> Nope. Giant is a USA owned company. Some of their frames are made in China.


When did Giant move from Taiwan to the US? That's news to me, and to the 95% of the other bike companies out there that contract Giant to build their lower pricepoint bikes.

EDIT: changed low-end to lower pricepoint, since the former implied Giant bikes are of lower quality.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like Costco it sells above average products. Their food product are better than your avg supermarket but not restaurant quality. Their sporting goods are also above avg, the golf clubs are not your typical wallymart they are brand name but lower end complete set models at a good price point. I'm a golfer and I don't plan to buy Costco golf clubs but I can see myself using them as a starter clubs. 

Same apply to the snorkel set for a back yard pool, it' s not going to measure up to the real deal but for a backyard pool action $20 set is not a bad investment comparing to $$$ for the serious set. The point is you can always find something that is more advance than what Costco has to offer if you are a serious practitioner.

If you have no clue about a sport you are getting into Costco may be a better choice than Wallymart but that's as far as it goes. Another good example is the Hydration pack I bought one from Costco for $20 it's awesome it does not compare to the Ergon BD2 or a Camelbak but it's cheap and it does what it suppose to do. It does not last as long but who cares.:thumbsup:


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

that frame looks somewhat like my 2009 Cannondale F8.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry guys. I was under the impression that Giant was an American company or once was. 

AZ:MTNS: Not cool.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Read in an "advice" column, some freshman in high school was wanting to $2500 to $3000 on a MTB. Probably momma and daddy's money. Sorry folks, as an unemployed 62 year old I can't go out and buy a carbon-fiber "space ship". A Costco bike would probably work great for me. I won't be "jumping off cliffs" or that other stuff, I would just be riding the trails I've laid out on the family farm. Some MTBR"s are like fly fishermen, you HAVE to use top of the line Orvis, Temple Fork, or some other high-end fly rod that costs $500 mated to a $200-$300 reel. My $80 white River, got it on sale, marked down from $120 works for me. 
P.S. The difference between Costco and Sam's. Liberals love Costco and hate Sam's.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> Read in an "advice" column, some freshman in high school was wanting to $2500 to $3000 on a MTB. Probably momma and daddy's money. Sorry folks, as an unemployed 62 year old I can't go out and buy a carbon-fiber "space ship". A Costco bike would probably work great for me. I won't be "jumping off cliffs" or that other stuff, I would just be riding the trails I've laid out on the family farm. Some MTBR"s are like fly fishermen, you HAVE to use top of the line Orvis, Temple Fork, or some other high-end fly rod that costs $500 mated to a $200-$300 reel. My $80 white River, got it on sale, marked down from $120 works for me.
> P.S. The difference between Costco and Sam's. Liberals love Costco and hate Sam's.


What are the trails on your farm like? Are they full of ups and downs, roots or rocks, and small drops? That is what a typical trail is like. If it's all well groomed and you're just riding between the barn and the creek to do some fly fishing then that Sams or Costco bike is overkill.


----------



## hoboroadie (Mar 31, 2010)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> Liberals love Costco and hate Sam's.


Almost true, I don't like too much the crushing of the local retailers by either outfit, I try to spend most of my money at locally-owned places. But Wal-Mart doesn't sell much that I'm willing to buy at any price. Anyway, not having seen the Bike in person, but looking at the parts spec on the web site, I'd say it'd do for a lot of people, the frame and tires appear adequate, and yeah, upgrading everything else to an acceptable level would cost a rocket, far more than a better package to begin with. The forks would probably lose damping too soon and I wouldn't want to come down too big a hill with those brakes, but for many people I think it would be fine. Heck you should see some of my bikes :skep: .


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

kwrides, believe me when I say my trails are not "well-groomed". Roots, rocks, holes, part of one trail goes through an old "hog lot", where pigs for many years rooted and dug and brought a lot of rocks to the surface. Lots of twists and turns uphill and down. A lot of the trail, I just took a leaf rake and raked leaves away to get to dirt. I am presently riding a Walmart Roadmaster hardtail I bought several years ago. I received some money for my birthday and Walmart had cut the price and since my 10 speed road bike was not made to roll on tractor roads and dirt and being totally ignorant of what a "true" mountain bike was, I bought the Roadmaster. I think it's really nice looking bike and I enjoy riding it, but I know I would enjoy an aluminum with better forks and brakes than what I'm riding now.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> So $300 at Costco or do what I did and paid $480 at my LBS. Not that much more for quality.
> 
> Nope. Giant is a USA owned company. Some of their frames are made in China.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Bicycles


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> kwrides, believe me when I say my trails are not "well-groomed". Roots, rocks, holes, part of one trail goes through an old "hog lot", where pigs for many years rooted and dug and brought a lot of rocks to the surface. Lots of twists and turns uphill and down. A lot of the trail, I just took a leaf rake and raked leaves away to get to dirt. I am presently riding a Walmart Roadmaster hardtail I bought several years ago. I received some money for my birthday and Walmart had cut the price and since my 10 speed road bike was not made to roll on tractor roads and dirt and being totally ignorant of what a "true" mountain bike was, I bought the Roadmaster. I think it's really nice looking bike and I enjoy riding it, but I know I would enjoy an aluminum with better forks and brakes than what I'm riding now.


Nice! Wish I had that out my back door too!


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

I think most people realize these bikes are for people who want a bike to get into riding, but have that mindset that a bike just shouldn't cost near as much as a car or even close. The majority of people would fall off there chair if they saw someone pull out $4000 bucks for a bicycle. In a country where most families spend 20-50 bucks a meal or more going out to eat about 2 times a day it just doesn't make sense. I mean why not stay obese and pay $2000 bucks a month on crap food that depresses and hinders a body. O O O also lets not just pile it on ourselves, but our children so they loo like a butterball turkey ready to pop. : D I think I will just eat some soup and veggies and lose some massive weight, while I save some real money for a real mountain bike. Those bikes are OK for what they are but I really think too many people try and make them out to be real MTB's that are able to really do real mountain trails. I am not trying to be mean, but if you want to really get into the sport and do something with it/yourself 300 bucks is gonna start looking like a decent/ridable fork. Same goes for the opposite end BTW people are tool tards that spend 8k plus on a bike, when with 4-5 they could buy a dream bike and the other 3 could pay for a vacation month of biking but priorities right?


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought my son his XC6 as a replacement for his little kid's bike he'd outgrown. He's 14 now and BIG and needed an adult size bike. I liked it enough to want to get one for myself. We were only going to ride on flat park trails but we've started to get into single track trails. Easy trails for now - which suit the bike, but who knows how far we'll get into it? The bikes are perfect for us at this point. 

I've seen the same components that are on our bikes (model and brand) on bikes that cost a lot more ($600-$700) than the Northrock so though they may not be top end components, they're not trash either. Or some LBSs are selling bikes for a seriously inflated price.

I'm already contemplating my replacement bike: the Cannondale Trail SL 29'ER 4. We have serious root problem on the trails around here and it seems that 29s can handle that better. At least according to my local experts. I'm sure that's still too low end for some of you guys but we're not all elite riders pushing our bikes beyond their limits.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

mhix01 said:


> I bought my son his XC6 as a replacement for his little kid's bike he'd outgrown. He's 14 now and BIG and needed an adult size bike. I liked it enough to want to get one for myself. We were only going to ride on flat park trails but we've started to get into single track trails. Easy trails for now - which suit the bike, but who knows how far we'll get into it? The bikes are perfect for us at this point.
> 
> I've seen the same components that are on our bikes (model and brand) on bikes that cost a lot more ($600-$700) than the Northrock so though they may not be top end components, they're not trash either. Or some LBSs are selling bikes for a seriously inflated price.
> 
> I'm already contemplating my replacement bike: the Cannondale Trail SL 29'ER 4. We have serious root problem on the trails around here and it seems that 29s can handle that better. At least according to my local experts. I'm sure that's still too low end for some of you guys but we're not all elite riders pushing our bikes beyond their limits.


Would you name a $700 bike with those components? I want to know so I can tell newbs to stay away from it!

You'll really enjoy the switch to 29. It handles roots really well.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

I own the XC6; in my view its an amazing deal for a decent entry mountain bike. A little about me: I mainly ride road, but have been itching to do some mountain biking - and wanted a decent entry mountain bike.

Let's talk about the bike. These are my observations after approximately 50 miles on the bike.
1.) Great price. Also worth noting is that I can return the bike to Costco for whatever reason. Can't go wrong.

Components speak for themselves. Acera drivetrain, EF51 shifter, Shimano crank, WTB moto raptor tires (cost is: $100 / $50.00 per tire), WTB Saddle (Cost is $40.00), TEKTRO Novela disc brakes, KMC Chain, alloy metal petals (nice).

Frame - Very solid frame, smooth weld joints and the frame geometry is right-on. The frame is light, I will try to find an accurate bike scale for the weight (this includes the alloy / metal petals). I removed the kickstand (easy removal).

Assembly - Not bad, the derailleurs where set correctly, wheels true. I did rotate the handle bars slightly to my prefered riding position. I checked over the complete bike. I did do some of the basics - greased in the seat-tube, checked correct air pressure with gauge, etc.

For those who are interested in learning the how-to's, it is simple - and there are plenty of materials out on the internet on this topic. One of my favorite sites for education is bicycletutor.com. Northrockbikes.com also seems to be housing videos on their site for education. If don't care to learn you may want to take to a bike shop for a look over. Most shops are cool and they are always helpful for accessories, such as: helmet, tubes, bike racks, etc. All the fun stuff that adds-up.

Paint / color - The paint job is a matte black with a clear coat finish. It works for me and appears to be a decent finish with nice looking graphics.

Conclusion: I'm very happy with my purchase. There was nothing to lose and I plan on keeping this bike. I would say Costco did this right. I was equally impressed with the Northrock CTM and CTL comfort bikes. They also have a website that list all their specs and provide customer support.
Here are some links:
http://www.wtb.com/products/tires/allmountain/motoraptor/
http://www.wtb.com/products/saddles/recreation/speedv/


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys just kill me. Do you honestly think anyone falls for this viral crap?

It was perfect! Except I had to adjust the handlebars...

Did you pay Mike a licensing fee for that review? You should change your name to "I've never posted here before but suddenly decided to join so I could write a review about the brand new bike at Cosco that people have been debating on here recently".


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

That one is pretty blatant.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

My reaction - I'm not playing this game with you. I was a long long time member of MTBR and roadbikereview. Now I quickly know why I stopped participating. People like you take the joy out of people riding bikes or proud owners of a bike. At the end of the day - I don't care what bike a person rides - as long as they ride. As an owner, my posting was about an excellent mountain bike (in my view) for the price. Stop the noise, rather stick to the bike, ride it and give honest reviews. After you purchase the bike or ride it I will respect your view.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I just find the idea of buying a bike from the aisle next to the bologna aisle, which is next to the aisle of a 50 pack of tampons, a bit disconcerting.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

lov2bike01 said:


> My reaction - I'm not playing this game with you. I was a long long time member of MTBR and roadbikereview. Now I quickly know why I stopped participating. People like you take the joy out of people riding bikes or proud owners of a bike. At the end of the day - I don't care what bike a person rides - as long as they ride. As an owner, my posting was about an excellent mountain bike (in my view) for the price. Stop the noise, rather stick to the bike, ride it and give honest reviews. After you purchase the bike or ride it I will respect your view.


Lol


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

lov2bike01 said:


> After you purchase the bike or ride it I will respect your view.


That's a joke , right?


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Dirt farmer - I like your reponse it really made me laugh (honestly). I use to think the same way. The world has changed - I bought my gardern hose at Wallgreens, it was a great price.

One of my local bike shop sells soft drinks and coffee now, which I think is great. I actually like sitting at the coffee bar talking bikes and going for a road ride.

So once again.. Any questions on the bike!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Biggie said:


> I don't see the problem either?
> 
> My first bike was a $300 Canadian Tire bike. Realizing it was too small and the fork was too soft the hardway educated me. However, that bike was enough to get me hooked.
> 
> ...


I have similar feelings.

I started on a $300 Costco bike. It served its purpose well. I rode it, saved some money, and leaned about higher end bikes. My next bike was a $1100 Giant, and the rest is history.

I find some of the attitudes in this thread very off-putting.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I love Costco and IMHO its the best of the warehouse clubs. As such, I don't have any doubt that the Northrock mtb is a decent value for what it is as I think Costco seems to sincerely try to sell reasonable-quality stuff.. So long as you're talking noobs sticking to bike paths, canal towpaths, railtrails, or supergroomed fetaureless sanitized singletracks it'd be perfectly fine and should last a long time with proper maintenance. My gut feeling (and I could be wrong) is that Costco's Northrock come in somewhere between the junk wallyworld sells and the bikes Performance sells but closer to the Performance end of the range (maybe a little higher in quality than Dick's?).

That said, its obviously not for more experienced riders riding gnar but its not being marketed to those of us aggressively riding techy stuff anyway so its a moot point, I guess. Even so, my next-door neighbor is getting into mtbs for the first time and I'm guiding him more towards the $700-$1000 HT 29er range at my very good LBS rather than something like this.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Higher quality than Dicks? They sale name brand bikes.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I was assuming that at some point you could have a crossover between the lowest end of brandname bike range sold in large quantities at a Dick's-type operation versus the high end of the range in private label in a Costco-type deal where not quite as much $ is spent on marketing the label and potentially a little more could go into the components. I imagine such a convergence is possible. This trend has already started in other products, why not eventually bikes as well?

I'm guessing that this possibility would only affect the low-end of the brand-name range and the competition for the rider transitioning between wallyride territory and "serious" mtbs could get fierce.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I was assuming that at some point you could have a crossover between the lowest end of brandname bike range sold in large quantities at a Dick's-type operation


Like I said Dicks doesn't sell low end stuff. They sell Diamondback, Nishiki, K2 etc. Sure they have some low end stuff online. However I didn't see any low end stuff last time I visited the store.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

dolpheye said:


> Hype = marketing
> 
> $180 doesn't sound like much more, but at a 60% increase in price and to a market of consumers who really only wanted to spend $200-250 (which would represent 100%/price doubling), again, we're back to- is this bike a legitimate option?


A beginner will probably spend at least $180 in the first at a LBS on repairs/adjustments that would otherwise be free on a "name" bike from said LBS. I would suggest any novice take any online or bigbox bike in to get adjusted, then you'll have a break-in period where the cables stretch. Your rims will possibly/probably not be true from the start, and certainly won't be after a few months of heavy riding. It adds up. Those adjustments are free if you order through a LBS. To say nothing of the attention a *good* LBS will give if you support them, filing warranty claims for you rather than you dealing with phone support and shipping hassles/fees, showing you how to adjust things rather than watching videos, tweaking fit, expedited service.

The road is paved with the best "learn how to wrench yourself" intentions. Even minor adjustments like derailleurs are a PITA without a repair stand ($100+). And the types of service that aren't free at a LBS require several tools. In short, there is definite value to a LBS that's not reflected in the purchase price.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Even minor adjustments like derailleurs are a PITA without a repair stand


I disagree. And adjustments can be made without purchasing a stand. I do it all the time. Tools can be bought cheap. Learning to wrench for yourself is the best way to go.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I made a "stand" myself out of scrap 2x4's and my workbench. It works great!
Wrenching yourself is how I do things - cars, house and now bikes. Learning how to do something is easier than ever these days what with the intertubes and everything. 

I'm loving my XC6 and it's got my fat butt out exercising which is a plus - a big plus.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought my "mountain bike" at Walmart long before I realized there was a big difference in bikes. Had some birthday money laying around and Walmart had done a price cut to $57.00. (I promise you, I'm not making this up.) Because live on a farm, I felt a "mountain bike" would be just the thing. I would LOVE to have a "great" bike, but due to loosing my job 2 1/2 years ago, and unable to find another, I'll just have to keep riding my Wally world bike. The fact is I really enjoy riding it. Since I have started posting on MTRB and reading a couple of MTB magazines, I have started laying out a network of trail. I'm really having a good time, and my "el cheapo" will probably hold up better than me, being 62 years old. You should advise people about buying a "better" bike, but don't disparage those that don't. If they are like me, and enjoy MTBing, they will probably "upgrade" and if not they will "fall by the wayside" and nothing much will be gone.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> I disagree. And adjustments can be made without purchasing a stand. I do it all the time. Tools can be bought cheap. Learning to wrench for yourself is the best way to go.


Agreed. I spent the first 6 years of more serious mountain biking and wrenching without a stand. I simply had a copy of "Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance", a tool kit from Nashbar very similar to their current "Essential Tool Kit", and learned how to work on bikes upside down since I was resting them on the seat and handlebars(which scratches up Gripshifters BTW).

Ride your bikes and smile folks. No need for bashing dept store bikes and there's no need for happy riders on dept store bikes to insinuate that someone who bought a $3k bike made a bad choice. People are going to spend THEIR money how they see fit.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

As an owner of the Northrock XC6 I'm very happy with my purchase, I road it all day, it was great. Solid light frame and major components. If anyone has questions on the bike let me know. Agree - the most important thing is to ride and enjoy your bike.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

roxnroots said:


> ...Bikes sold in some of these environments are often cheaply constructed with inferior-quality parts and bottom-of-the-barrel components, and slapped together on-site by somebody who can't tell a kickstand from a handlebar.


At first I thought there is no way in the world that could have been true, then I went to my local Costco and guess what? You were spot on!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Valdemar said:


> At first I thought there is no way in the world that could have been true, then I went to my local Costco and guess what? You were spot on!


Nice fork install.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*Rotflmao!*



Valdemar said:


> At first I thought there is no way in the world that could have been true, then I went to my local Costco and guess what? You were spot on!
> 
> No way the assembler did that! you must have brought an allen key and twisted that around for the pic.....  lol you don't know how many times I've seen this senario parusing the local big box's bike selection...


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

ae111black said:


> Valdemar said:
> 
> 
> > No way the assembler did that! you must have brought an allen key and twisted that around for the pic.....
> ...


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Let me guess, it's on backwards?


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

You nailed it!


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol. Awesome.


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

That's some scary stuff right there.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

The two I bought from our local Costco had their forks (and all other body parts) attached correctly. I readily admit and agree that Costco is not a bike shop though. But as long as we're sharing anecdotal evidence, I've had good luck.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

No problem at my Costco store. Like any bike, I suggest looking over and checking before riding.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nachomc said:


> I'd buy one of these before ordering from BD..


I'm with you there.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have said it once and I will ask again. What is so bad about BD?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> I have said it once and I will ask again. What is so bad about BD?


Undercutting shops that are out there supporting riders, providing a far overhyped product to the unknowing public (a $400 is somehow a $1,000 value? Then why can you sell it for $400?), and just generally misleading the public into thinking they can get some sort of deal when all they're selling is low end junk.

I think the better question is what isn't bad about BD. I would say that it's giving options to people with not a lot of money. Which is fine, but people should know that they get what they pay for. A bike selling for $400 is not a $1000 value unless it's left over stock a shop is trying to get rid of. If you get a bike at a LBS you get the support of the shop through tune ups and issues as well as a bike that is put together and adjusted properly from the start. It's not a do-it-yourself kit like a BD bike. The only people who should be buying a bike online is someone who is very familiar with bikes and knows exactly what they are getting themselves into. Anyway, I dislike their company and what they do to LBSs but at the end of the day at least people are riding bikes.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Well said zebrahum. I'm also not a fan of the misinformation campaign and the huge amount of he said/she said it creates.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

lov2bike01 said:


> What is BD? Bike Dealer? I know I saved on buying the XC6, actually my bike shop agreed it was a great buy. Simply said I wanted a higher spec bike at a good price, and Northrock was the answer. As I mentioned before, I have nothing against bike shops; I buy parts, clothes, and I have a highend road bike.


BD stands for "Bikes Direct"


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

What is BD? Bike Dealer? I know I saved on buying the XC6, actually my bike shop agreed it was a great buy. Simply said I wanted a higher spec bike at a good price, and Northrock was the answer. As I mentioned before, I have nothing against bike shops; I buy parts, clothes, and I have a highend road bike.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

entry-level, common as a housefly HT....When I worked at a bikeshop, you wouldnt believe how many $7.99 kickstands that I installed on $500 bikes....a lot of newbs actually want kick stands---BTW that photo of the NorthRock almost made me spit out my drink,
anyone who buys THAT one will enjoy endo-ing


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Interesting read. I see similar threads on news and gardening forums, firearm sites, and even home appliance talk forums. Human nature I guess (and this thread is nothing compared to political chats, LOL!)

Buying from a LBS would be my first choice as well...as long as there is one nearby and they understand the rudiments of customer service. I don't think we need the LBS (or furniture store, etc.) to be open at odd hours for our convenience, but when you call asking for info it would be nice if they actually tried to find the answer to your question and called you back... 

Maybe that's a pretty good defense for snobbery: if you have to take a day off of work to drive several hrs to the "LBS" to shop for a bike on THEIR schedule, then another to get it outfitted and take delivery, you'd better be pretty defensive about your choice.

To be fair, I purchased a new Rocky Mtn 29'er this spring, and probably paid too much considering that a similarly-equipped Giant/Diamondback/specialized would have been $150 less. But it sure is fun to have the only one in the parade...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

lov2bike01 said:


> What is BD? Bike Dealer? I know I saved on buying the XC6, actually my bike shop agreed it was a great buy. Simply said I wanted a higher spec bike at a good price, and Northrock was the answer. As I mentioned before, I have nothing against bike shops; I buy parts, clothes, and I have a highend road bike.


BD is Bikes Direct or bikesdirect.com.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

The Northrock XC6 has better specs for the price with a full return policy. No brainer.


----------



## Breezin2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Thanks for the great advice*



kapusta said:


> From my past experience with Costco, I would check it out in the flesh before writing it off. I do not think of them as another wal-mart. All of the Costco's I have lived near (a few in Reno and one in NJ) have had pretty good buyer's for the stores, and while selection is limited, I have been pretty happy with the quality they have stocked. I can only speak from my experiences buying some clothes, household appliances (camera, DVD player, iron, etc) but it seemed to me that they do a good job of filtering out junk. Heck, one time they even had some decent starter classical guitars from Yamaha for $150 (I've been playing acoustic guitars for over 25 years, I know the difference). Yes, they were laminated tops and sides, and needed to be set up right, but they were legit, IMO. Of course they are not going to carry stuff up to the standards of true enthusiasts, that is what specialty stores are for. I have been really happy with my camera and DVD player, but I am sure that someone really into that stuff would want something better.


Kapusta, you really hit the nail on the head for me. I was waffling back and forth between the Costco bike and the local bike shop (which so many enthusiasts strongly recommend). But I'm the furthest thing from a serious bike rider, and you're right. The Costco bike probably is the perfect bike for me.


----------



## MangoTree (Jul 23, 2012)

*Buy used.*

I don't understand... people run down the road with weights in their hands but they'll spend big money to shave a few pounds off their bud light drinkin' bass fishin' pole totin' machine.


----------



## RightBrained (Jul 25, 2013)

*I hope you didn't bet on that!*



OmaHaq said:


> That bike is no different than what I found a Target last week for less than $300. I think they are ripping people off.
> 
> www.northrockbikes.com...
> 
> ...


I certainly hope you didn't bet on Northrock being gone in a year. I, for one, would never bet against any company with products being sold at Costco to be out of business in a year. Further, are you seriously discriminating on a BIKE company for not having dedicated hosting? Why in God's name would they need dedicated hosting for that small of a site? Sheesh; some people.

Anyway, I've had my CX6 for over a year now and put many, many miles on it. The CX6 easily beats my $1,200 Fuji. Shifting is far more reliable and accurate, brakes are smoother and better performing, and the weight difference is negligible.

I think the Costco article had it right (along with the original poster), there are just a lot of "bike snobs" that won't dare look at something because it doesn't have Cannondale, Novara, Trek, etc. slapped on the side. You can go ahead and get a bike that's three times the cost, and only negligibly better specs. Meanwhile, those of us that aren't so petty as to only look at brand names when making a purchase will save oodles of cash.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RightBrained said:


> Anyway, I've had my CX6 for over a year now and put many, many miles on it. The CX6 easily beats my $1,200 Fuji. Shifting is far more reliable and accurate, brakes are smoother and better performing, and the weight difference is negligible.


Who makes the shifters and what model are they? Who makes the brakes and what model are they?


----------



## RightBrained (Jul 25, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Who makes the shifters and what model are they? Who makes the brakes and what model are they?


On the Northrock, or the Fuji?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

RightBrained said:


> On the Northrock, or the Fuji?


The Northrock; actually, let's get them for both bikes.

And, I must say, this is the first time I've ever seen Novara mentioned as a "bike snob" brand!


----------



## RightBrained (Jul 25, 2013)

OK, I finally found the info on the Fuji. The shifters were Shimano Deore RapidFire SL, and the brakes were Magura Julie (not sure on the exact model, this was ~2003-2005).

My XC6 (sorry, I kept putting CX6 in my first post), has Shimano Altus 24 speed shifters with Tektro IO Disc brakes.

I'll admit that the brake reference is a little unfair, since it's comparing V-Brakes to disk; but my point stands that brand isn't everything.

Novara may not be a "bike snob" brand; I'm not sure because I don't profess to be a bike snob. I have far too much to do with my family and my house to get that into a bike


----------

